# Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz



## ikarus_can_fly (15. März 2010)

*Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Die Phenom II-Architektur ist für Ihre gute Übertaktbarkeit bekannt. Jetzt wurde ein neuer Rekord mit dem AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE aufgestellt, 
vom Team PW die zu namegt overclock gehören. Der CPU-Takt von 7.109 MHz ist ein beachtlicher Wert.

Da es hauptsächlich um den Prozessor Takt ging verwendeten sie dabei nur eine Low-End-Grafikkarte von ATi: Radeon HD4350
und das Mainboard von Asus: M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 mit lediglich 2GB DDR3-1066-Speicher von Samsung.
Natürlich wurde hierbei mit flüssigem Stickstoff gekühlt. Das verwendete Betriebssystem war Win XP x32.

Für nähere Infos sowie die CPU-Z-Validierung-> siehe Quell-Link:
Phenom II X4 955 BE auf 7.109 MHz übertaktet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Foto: news.ati-forum.de


----------



## Axi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Wow 
Also da steckt echt Takt dahinter 
Was ist eigentlich die schnellst übergetaktete CPU bis jetzt gewesen?


----------



## LiL Fränkii (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Der Takt ist ja mal echt genial.


----------



## Majin-Vegeta (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

das is der höchste CPU der Welt

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

aber freuen tut sich die CPU mit Sicherheit nicht


----------



## Jan565 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Meines Wissens liegt der Weltrekord mit einem Pentium 4 bei etwa 8,5GHz. Bei Quads hat AMD die Nase vorne mit dem Phenom II X4.


----------



## Axi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Könnte man eigentlich die Taktrate von der Herrstellerseite aus noch weiter Hochschrauben?
Sprich: Wäre es möglich irgendwann einmal in den THz bereich zu kommen?

Aber ist jetzt schon beachtlich wie weit sie mit der Taktschraube eigentlich noch nach oben können.


----------



## Pixelplanet (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

vermutlich nicht, ausser es kommt irgendein durchbruch in der halbleiter technik

wenn nicht wird es wohl drauf hinaus laufen das wir immer mehr und mehr kerne kriegen


----------



## Adam West (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*



Axi schrieb:


> Könnte man eigentlich die Taktrate von der Herrstellerseite aus noch weiter Hochschrauben?
> Sprich: Wäre es möglich irgendwann einmal in den THz bereich zu kommen



die zuunft liegt sowieso nicht in den heutigen "simplen" cpus's (halbleiter). Die wissenschaft werkelt schon an neuen methoden, cpus herzustellen, z.B. kohlenstoff-nanoröhrchen, lichtwellen-cpus (übertragung mit licht, nicht mit elktronen), biologische cpu's, usw. ich denke nicht das es nötig sein wird in den THz bereich vorzustoßen, da neue technologien in völlig anderen bereich rechnen und nur noch mit der alten "MHz- bezeichnung" verglichen werden wird.


----------



## DomeBMX90 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Also wer hat vor einigen Tagen noch behauptet die neuen MoBo s mit ihren 890 Chipsätzen würden keinen Leistungsschub bringen. Ihr seht, es bringt auch auf sehr hoher Ebene was.


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Is das nur zum Validieren gewesen oder auch bench/prime Stable?


----------



## XE85 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Tolle leistung für einen 45nm Quadcore ... dürfte aber nur eine validierung sein - Ich hab zumindest keine Benches gefunden - die langsame Graka und der DDR3-1066 Speicher deuten auch darauf hin

mfg


----------



## Kami84 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Heiliger Bim-Bam... ist ja abgefahren.  ........geht da nicht noch mehr


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

DA GEHT NOCH WAS!   Mal sehen wie der auf nem 890FX abgeht!


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Immer weiter so AMD! Spitzen Ergebnis, wer hätte das noch zu den Phenom 1 Zeiten gedacht!


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Ich persönlich finde diese Art von CPU Benchmark Sinnlos und ohne Aussagekraft.

Gut man hat nen Rekord und ne heftigen GHz Wert, 
doch praxisbezogen bringt es meiner Meinung nach nichts ausser folgendem Satz nach dem Benchen:

Eckard neue CPU bitte...


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Nö. Die Hardware, auch die CPU, läuft nach extreme Benches in der Regel noch 1a.


----------



## bishop (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*



Ahab schrieb:


> Nö. Die Hardware, auch die CPU, läuft nach extreme Benches in der Regel noch 1a.



Japp, aber nicht mehr lange.  Durch die höhen Ströme stellen sich einige irreversible Schäden ein, die die Lebensdauer der CPU senken.

Einerseits ist es so, dass durch die hohen Tunnelströme die Oxidschicht in den Mosfets beschädigt wird, bzw leitender wird -> Senkung der Thresholdspannung, im Wesentlichen schaltet dann der Transistor "zu früh"

Andererseits sind die internen Leitungen im Prozessor nicht für die hohen Stromdichten ausgelegt, da werden durch Stöße Atomrümpfe "mitgenommen", so dass die Leitung ausdünnt. An Stellen, wo die Leitung dann eine Kurve macht ist sie dann dicker, weil dort die mitgenommenen Metallatome hängenbleiben. Irgendwann ist dann der Kontakt einfach weg

€dit: Ich will hier aber keine Panik verbreiten, diese Vorgänge sind normal in jeder CPU und sind auch der Grund, warum Hersteller eine Lebensdauer angeben. Im wesentlichen hängen diese Effekte von der Spannung und der Zeit ab. Das heisst es entscheidet hauptsächlich die Zeit, in der die CPU so monströs übertaktet war wie lange sie noch zu leben hat


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit den neuen Phenomrevisionen und inwiefern die sich stabil mit 4Ghz bei Luftkühlung betreiben lassen? Und wenn ja, welche Spannung habt ihr dafür eingestellt?

MfG


----------



## Icke&Er (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*



DaStash schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit den neuen Phenomrevisionen und inwiefern die sich stabil mit 4Ghz bei Luftkühlung betreiben lassen? Und wenn ja, welche Spannung habt ihr dafür eingestellt?
> 
> MfG


 
Das kann man nicht einfach so sagen und einstellen, da hilft nur testen!

PS: die 7,1Ghz sind schon echt Hammer, das würde ich auch gerne mal versuchen 
Über 5,2GHz bin ich leider noch nicht hinausgekommen

MFG


----------



## Jan565 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Also für 24/7 schaffen nicht viele die 4GHz, meiner macht bei 3,7 schluss. Läuft aber bei 3,6 mit 1,375V was komplett vertretbar ist. 

Die Revision C2 ist nicht so gut zum Takten wie jetzt die C3. Außerdem haben die C3 den vorteil, die machen bei vollbestückung der Speicherbänke nicht permanent Bluescreens.


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> PS: die 7,1Ghz sind schon echt Hammer, das würde ich auch gerne mal versuchen
> Über 5,2GHz bin ich leider noch nicht hinausgekommen
> 
> MFG



Probiers mal mit flüssigem Helium.  Das soll ja noch ne Spur besser abgehen als LN2. ^^


----------



## XE85 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*



bishop schrieb:


> Japp, aber nicht mehr lange. Durch die höhen Ströme stellen sich einige irreversible Schäden ein, die die Lebensdauer der CPU senken.
> 
> Einerseits ist es so, dass durch die hohen Tunnelströme die Oxidschicht in den Mosfets beschädigt wird, bzw leitender wird -> Senkung der Thresholdspannung, im Wesentlichen schaltet dann der Transistor "zu früh"
> 
> ...



das ist grunsätzlich richtig - nur laufen die CPUs gerade mal für die CPUz validierung oder maximal für die dauer eines Benchmarks mit diesem Takt/Spannung - daher sind die auswirkungen meist gering und die CPUs können problemlos weiterverwendet werden - vor allem wem jukt es wenn sich die Lebensdauer von 10 aud 8 Jahre reduziert hat

mfg


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens liegt der Weltrekord mit einem Pentium 4 bei etwa 8,5GHz. Bei Quads hat AMD die Nase vorne mit dem Phenom II X4.



Also die höchste Vali auf valid.canardpc.com ist die von TiN mit dem Celeron 347.


----------



## Incognito (24. März 2010)

*AW: Phenom II X4 955 BE mit über 7GHz*

Was denkt ihr wie tief runtergekühlt ein hexacore sein muss um diese frequenz zu bekommen? Bestimmt wird es so kalt sein,sodass die CPU supraleitet! 
..............Joke..........
Respekt an die Jungs die über 7ghz geschafft haben!


----------

